# In 1973 $50,000 got you 8,000 race sets



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Aurora made an exclusive AFX race set in 1973 to be sold and promoted through Datsun dealers across the USA. They made 8,000 sets to retail at $14.95. The packaging and components were all a Datsun exclusive and we are familiar with the set as The Datsun Baja 500 Race Set. The trucks are the lemon pickups with clear glass and a separate decal sheet. A really nice set with brown painted foam bank and hill terrain and a "y" track, wiggle, criss crosses, and cobblestone. These were only available through your local Datsun dealer.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

,and I don't have one.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

I've never seen one. Bob do you have good pictures of one? 

Tom


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

In the past couple of months, I have seen 4 clear glass Datsun trucks on EBay.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I have good pictures but the Datsun's shown should not have any scuffs on them. The decal sheet is right though.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you Bob! As always, you are one of my hero's. 

Tom


----------

